# Where have all the sand fleas gone



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

Ive been looking for about a week now and cant seem to find any sand fleas. Does anyone know where I might be able to get some for pomp fishing


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Try Top Gun in Orange Beach. I was in there getting Bull Minnows yesterday and they had them on a price list. Best to call first though.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Lots and lots of them on the bay side of Ft. Pickens from the cove to the point. Most of them are very small but some mediums mixed in.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

how small is small


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt.Kyle said:


> how small is small


Micros ... but 2 on a hook will fish.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

most of those small ones were 1/2 to 3/4 inch.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen lots of small ones lately. I don't know if you have tried but I have been converted recently to fishing with Ghost Shrimp! I have never seen a bait in the surf that works so well. 

I bought the $2 mustad 3 hook rig with the little floating marshmallows on the hooks and I load up the hooks with 2 ghost shrimp per hook, with the hook ran through them several times each. The amount of fish I have been catching is ridiculous! I can't even sit down most of the time. 

The ghost shrimp are caught easily with a slurp gun on a receding tide.

I've caught sheepshead, whiting, lady fish, pompano, a few catfish and 2 HUGE black drum on them so far.

I caught over 40 fish in one afternoon last week. It has been working so well that I almost want to keep it a secret but I have learned so much from everyone on here I feel that I should get the word out.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

tjwareusmc said:


> I caught over 40 fish in one afternoon last week. It has been working so well that I almost want to keep it a secret but I have learned so much from everyone on here I feel that I should get the word out.


Well I appreciate you letting us in on the secret. Saves me from spending more money on a flea scoop. Now I will have to make a slurp gun though.:blink:


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I was fishing out on Johnson Beach last night, and there were massive colonies of sand fleas every 10-20 feet going down the beach.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I concur with LUP. I fished in Gulf Shores yesterday afternoon and sand fleas were the only highlight. My daughter and I caught our 50 skipjack limit and packed up at 1830. Dragging the cart back, I saw what appeared to be a huge colony of fleas buried in the backwash. I had already stowed my rake so, just for fun, I started digging and slinging mud. My daughter freaked and starting scooping. After doing this three more times, we filled a large freezer bag with enough fleas to get me through the rest of the spring.


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

If your around the Gulf Shores Pier go just west of the pier and start digging. Lots of fleas there. Nice size. I fished all last week and did well down in front of the Light house codo. Just make sure you get as close to the second sand bar as possible.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

how big was the colonies of fleas and what size where they also how many do you think a person could get in a day


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

The colonies I saw were easily 100+. Sizes ranged from fingertip to small egg. If you were willing to put in the effort, you easily scrape up a few thousand fleas in a couple of hours. I'm no expert so don't break your back on just my report. Could have been an anomaly. Good luck.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

would you mind tellin me exact where you was


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

They're all dead from the BP oil spill.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I was in GSSP at the Pavillon. Walk down the first boardwalk closest to the gate then bear right. Up in the dunes are piles of seaweed. I fished right between the first 2 piles heading west and that's where the fleas were. Around 6-7pm.


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw several colonies of them about 2.5-3 miles west of the main intersection in Gulf Shores. We were staying in a beach house last weekend and there were colonies from our house all the way to the cut/bridge. Only really noticed em right at dusk and during the night, but it was my first time messing with them.


----------

